# Greetings from Grand Prairie, TX



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 17, 2009)

Worshipful Masters, Wardens & Bretheren:

My name is Stewart, and I am a member in good standing with Thomas B. Hunter Lodge #1356 in Grand Prairie, TX. I currently serve as Historian, and Master of Ceremonies(pro-tem).

A Brother/friend of mine from another message board site FMP (Freemason Pride) invited me to be a part of this forum. Brother jwardl is a man or honor and held in high regard by myself and other Brothers that he has come in contact with, and I whole heartedly thank him for the invitation.

As you may already guess, I am exteremely active in my home lodge two nights a week as a mentor or for floor school. I am also active in my local York Rite Chapter, Council & Commandry. My wife and I are also members of the Order of The Eastern Star, also in Grand Prairie. So yes I'm busy, if you are keeping count (committed 8 nights a month).

When I am not at Lodge, I have two kids (girls) under the age of 6 that demand my remaining attention. After all of the above is taken care of, my wife and I are Civil War reenactors with the 12th TX Cavalry Dismounted, in the detachment of PRATTS BATTERY or 10th TX Field Battery. Yes, we play with REAL cannons, namely "Matilda" an 1840's 6 pound Mountian Howitzer. I also currently serve as the Lt. Commander of Ennis Camp - Sons of Confederate Veterans, also a Past Commander of the same.


ANYHOW, enough about me... lets get on with the show! PM me for more info.


Fraternally,

Stewart


----------



## RJS (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome my brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome Brother! It is an honor to have you here.


----------



## js4253 (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Brother....I think my wife had a Great Uncle that might have been a 50 year member of your Lodge, C.B. Creager.  I know he lived in Grand Prairie before retiring and moving to Chandler.  Anyways...welcome aboard


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## owls84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Great to have you.


----------



## trwigg (Jan 19, 2009)

Brother Stewart,

Welcome!  I too am a Civil War buff, actually I am fond of all military history because I lived most of my younger days in a Marine Corps family.  My Dad was a career Marine.

Best Regards,
Tim Wigginton


----------



## rhitland (Jan 20, 2009)

good to have ya hear


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother, glad you've joined us!


----------



## RogerI (Feb 9, 2009)

Stuart, Glad to see you have become active.  If you will recall, I was on your investigation committee when you petitioned.   But only 8 nights a month... Come on...  You need to get involved in DeMolay, we can keep you busy 8 nights a week!  

Roger Ingerosll


----------



## isaiah65 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2009)

RogerI said:


> Stuart, Glad to see you have become active.  If you will recall, I was on your investigation committee when you petitioned.   But only 8 nights a month... Come on...  You need to get involved in DeMolay, we can keep you busy 8 nights a week!
> 
> Roger Ingerosll




Good to hear from you Brother Roger! I do recall your visit to my casa. I believe that I made an impression with the cannon parked out front!

As to the 8 nights, I am not counting our normal "floor school" nights dear Brother that keep me away each Tuesday & Thursday.. LOL! I love DeMolay and what it does for Masonry, but I'm not sure how much I CAN put on my plate just now... need a bit of time for balance..


----------

